# Job opportunities



## rajraj (Dec 16, 2013)

List out the job opportunities in Australia.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Depends on your skills and education. Try Google.


----------



## Ginnie (Apr 11, 2014)

Have you ever considered direct sales? You can work from home, set your own hours, and determine your own income. 

Scentsy is new in Australia and I'd love to give you more information, if you're interested.


----------



## naveenhr (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi looking for job currently working as HR in india. Can anyone help. waiting for reply

By
Naveen


----------



## habbani (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi ginnie

I am interested !!


----------



## Ginnie (Apr 11, 2014)

habbani said:


> Hi ginnie
> 
> I am interested !!


Send me an email, and I'll be more than happy to chat with you about it!

[email protected]


----------

